# Inexpensive But Very Functional Shop Made Router Table



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

*Inexpensive But Very Functional Shop Made Router Table*























































I built this 3 years ago and it gets almost daily use so I decided it was worth posting as I'm sure there are others out there who can't afford an expensive router table with all the bells and whistles. I have less than $100 invested in the whole thing (including the router). The top is 48"x22". The table sits on my bench and is 'locked' to the edge with a cleat. The fence is square to the table, has stop blocks, a feather board, and good dust collection. The top has no sag as the span between drawer is only 11". The table is made of 1/2" Baltic Birch Ply with dry erase board covering on the top. Inserts are made of same materials and held in place with magnets. The hex driver goes through a hole in the top to allow router to be raised and lowered easily. Bit changes are quick and simple above the table. The drawers store bits and accessories. I added holders for frequently used items on the back of the fence. Access to the router is either from the opening on the front or via the door on the back side. That little Ryobi router is 4 years old and has handled all the tasks I have asked of it. The largest bit I use is a 1/2" roundover and I don't do raised panels so I'm very happy with this cheapo router! If I were to build it again, I would cover the top with laminate as the dry erase board is showing some wear but I couldn't find a partial sheet of white laminate when I built this. The entire unit is light enough that I can pick it up and move it when I need the additional space on my bench. This is the second router table I built and I think it will last me a lot more years. The T track is made from an aluminum picture frame I got out of my daughter's dumpster (you can buy these frames cheaper than you can buy T track). I hope this helps some other frugal woodworker.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

gfadvm said:


> *Inexpensive But Very Functional Shop Made Router Table*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice table.

The table I made was a "Down & Dirty" temporary table, that is now 6ish years old. I built it so as to make a "REAL" router table (yeah, that never happened). It's time to build a table like yours. At the same time I built a similar fence, minus the T-track. It is also time to modify that fence and add T-track.

Great job and thanks for the "Motivation"!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

gfadvm said:


> *Inexpensive But Very Functional Shop Made Router Table*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This table is great ,shop made router tables are better than most ready made router tables because they can have larger tops ,cost less and can be made to fit where you want to use them or store them. Good job Randy.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

gfadvm said:


> *Inexpensive But Very Functional Shop Made Router Table*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the way you have your fence set up. I just through together a table a couple of days ago, with plans to tweak it a bit once I have a little spare time. I think I will be coming back to look at yours as I make my improvements.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

gfadvm said:


> *Inexpensive But Very Functional Shop Made Router Table*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice table. Customized and functional !


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

gfadvm said:


> *Inexpensive But Very Functional Shop Made Router Table*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice set up andy, nothing like making your own tools for your own needs, very cool, drawers for bits and dust collection…i learned a long time ago, that router are and do some amazing things, and if you learn how they can do more then what you think….thanks for sharing it, i might build me one someday meself…....grizz


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

gfadvm said:


> *Inexpensive But Very Functional Shop Made Router Table*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow! that's a long router fence & tabletop.


----------



## woodymays (Jun 10, 2009)

gfadvm said:


> *Inexpensive But Very Functional Shop Made Router Table*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice router table, a plety of working area.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

gfadvm said:


> *Inexpensive But Very Functional Shop Made Router Table*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's huge , but set up very well. Nice features : )


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

gfadvm said:


> *Inexpensive But Very Functional Shop Made Router Table*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Dusty, I route a lot of long thin pieces and it works well for those. It's hard to make a 6" long dowel on a small router table.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

gfadvm said:


> *Inexpensive But Very Functional Shop Made Router Table*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear that : ) 
Have a great night !!


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

gfadvm said:


> *Inexpensive But Very Functional Shop Made Router Table*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andy

Wonderful job and it looks awesome to use. I also like your shop.
Is everything OK after all of the Tornados?

Arlin


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

gfadvm said:


> *Inexpensive But Very Functional Shop Made Router Table*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tornados were a long ways from us, thankfully. But thanks for worrying about us.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

gfadvm said:


> *Inexpensive But Very Functional Shop Made Router Table*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The router table has become my favorite tool in the shop over the years.


----------



## mwest06 (Mar 8, 2011)

gfadvm said:


> *Inexpensive But Very Functional Shop Made Router Table*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just saw this and wanted to ask how the dry erase board top has held up, I had the same idea for a table I am planning to build, and wanted to see how yours has weathered. Thanks


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

gfadvm said:


> *Inexpensive But Very Functional Shop Made Router Table*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It remains perfectly flat but some of the white finish has worn off right around my insert hole. I'm still happy with it.


----------



## josterpi (Dec 30, 2014)

gfadvm said:


> *Inexpensive But Very Functional Shop Made Router Table*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice idea to use a picture frame for the T track. I'm going to keep that in mind.


----------

